# Zerg-Taktik



## timinatorxx (12. August 2010)

Moin Leute,

Ich würde gerne mal eure sc2 Zerg taktiken höhren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ich ein bisschen bei google gekuckt habe hat er mir nur ein paar sachen ausgespuckt und mit den ganzen begriffen und abkürzungen kann ich als sc noob nichts anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wär schön ein paar taktiken sowie tipps und tricks zu höhren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tim


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

hydralisken spamen.


----------



## Idekoon (12. August 2010)

Also ich mach es immer folgendermaßen:

Immer schön Drohnen bauen. 
Recht früh ein zweites Hauptgebäude bauen. Dadurch steigt dein Mineralien- und Vespingaspool enorm.
Immer schön Upgrades erforschen, z.B. für Meleeschaden oder Rüstung.
Mit der Königin immer die Larven auf Cooldown halten.
Hauptgebäude ausbauen.
Ultra- und Hydralisken spammen.
Basis vom Gegner rushen.
Gewinnen!

lg


----------



## Peraine1 (13. August 2010)

Mutas. Wenn der Gegner sich wehrt - mehr Mutas.

Die Stärke des Zerg ist, dass er sich dem Gegner schnell anpassen kann. Deswegen am besten möglichst alle Gebäude bauen, die es gibt, dann kann man im Lategame ständig umswitchen. Mutas spammen - baut der Gegner dann massiv Antiair auf Schaben/Hydras switchen. Das kann keine andere Rasse so schnell und effektiv wie die Zerg. Achja, und die Verseucher sind extrem unterschätzt, ihre Fähigkeit, im eingegrabenen (!) Zustand verseuchte Marines zu spawnen macht sie zu den mMn besten Einheit im Spiel, um Exen zu vernichten. Die meisten wissen gar nicht, was los ist, un ein verseuchter Marinen kostet nur 25 Energie (!). Einfach ausrechnen, wieviele man dann mit 4-5 Verseuchern quasi kostenlos spawnen kann, und was der Gegner an Ressis aufbringen muss, um eine gleichwertige Armee zu haben.

Ansonsten ist die Kombination von Schändern/Brutlords übrigens das Gegenstück zu Trägern/Kreuzern. Diese Kombi wird mit allem fertig, was sich ihnen in der Luft oder am Boden entgegenstellt.


----------



## Syane (13. August 2010)

9 Ovi

14 Pool

14 Gas /edit, meinte den Extractor für Gas

15 Ovi

16 Queen

16 Exe

18 lingspeed


Tech zu Muta oder hyra jeh nach gegnerischem verhaltem.

Drohnen pumpen und micro vs early agression.


-1on1 Platin Rang 43
-2on2 Platin Rang 1-3


----------



## FeelPain2 (14. August 2010)

syane könntest du vielleicht die einzelnen begriffe erläutern? kann mir darunter als sc II anfänger wirklich nix vorstellen^^

Also die Zahlen und die Wörter 9 ovi, ....
ovi heißt wahrscheinlich overlord und die königin zum larven pumpen,exe zweite base,
aber das andere zeug nicht

wäre nett =)

feelpain2


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. August 2010)

Die zahlen stehn für die jeweilige anzahl deiner drohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja der rest ist eigendlich selbsterklärend ^^

 9 Ovi (Overlord)

14 Pool (Brutschleimpool)

14 Rax (oke was er damit meint versteh ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

15 Ovi (Overlord)

16 Queen (Königin xD)

16 Exe (2tes Haupthaus)

18 lingspeed (geschwindigkeits upgrade für Zerglinge)


Tech (Upgrade/Gebäude) zu Muta (Mutalisken) oder hyra (Hydralisken) jeh nach gegnerischem verhaltem.

Drohnen pumpen und micro (Mikromanagement kiten etc) vs early agression(frühe angriffe).


-1on1 Platin Rang 43
-2on2 Platin Rang 1-3


----------



## FeelPain2 (14. August 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort =)

ja das wäre dann noch das verblüffende^^


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Einfach instant auf Zerglinge zu gehen ist auch lustig, Gegner haben erst 2 Marines und du schon 10 Zergline rdy. Rush ftl.


----------



## Kremlin (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Einfach instant auf Zerglinge zu gehen ist auch lustig, Gegner haben erst 2 Marines und du schon 10 Zergline rdy. Rush ftl.



zerg rush klappt meist aber auch nurnoch bei anfängern. als terraner kann man zerg rush ganz leicht kontern, indem man seinen eingang zubaut was man als erfahrener terraner sowieso immer tut.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> zerg rush klappt meist aber auch nurnoch bei anfängern. als terraner kann man zerg rush ganz leicht kontern, indem man seinen eingang zubaut was man als erfahrener terraner sowieso immer tut.



Jap, das ist klar aber trotz allem hilfts nichts wenn du von 10 Zerglingen angegriffen wirst und hast nur eine Einheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (15. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jap, das ist klar aber trotz allem hilfts nichts wenn du von 10 Zerglingen angegriffen wirst und hast nur eine Einheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja doch, wenn sich deine Zerglinge erst durch die Gebäude fressen müssen, die von WBF's repariert werden, während der eine Marine Zergling für Zergling abballert.

Ausserdem kommt bei einem "normalen" Spiel eher 6 Zerglinge auf 1-2 Marines, bei 10 sollte er dann schon 3-4 haben, wobei dir deine größere Anzahl auch nix hilft, da beim engen Aufgang nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Zerglinge "Angriffsfläche" haben. Gegen einen Terraner WallIn kann man es mit Berstlingen probieren, wenn man eh schon zuviele unnütze zerglinge gebaut hat, ansonsten würde ich aber gegen einen Terraner vom Zerglingrush abraten.


----------



## Kremlin (15. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jap, das ist klar aber trotz allem hilfts nichts wenn du von 10 Zerglingen angegriffen wirst und hast nur eine Einheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann gehen wir von einen weniger guten terraner aus.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. August 2010)

dieses lied wird alle deine fragen zur zerg taktik beantworten..vergiss alle takken die dir gesagt worden sind..hier wird die einzigware zergspielweise erklärt D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgZaIjPafts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Perkone (29. August 2010)

Hab letztens mit nem Freund die Herausforderung co op Killer 2vs2 extrem (oder so ähnlich gemacht).... Das allerschwerste war 2 zerg gegen rnd Gegner... Alles anderen Mischungen gingen ja leicht (1 Toss, 1 Terra; 2 Toss; 2 Terra, 1 Zerg 1 Toss/Terra mit zuwallen mit Bunkern/Türmen. Aber bei Zerg hatten wa keine andere Idee es zu schaffen außer auf 2 Zerg als Gegner zu warten und die dann mit Fleischpeitschen zuzuwallen. War knapp, aber ansonsten fast nicht schaffbar ^^
Einen der 2 extrem kann man mit zerglingrush umnieten, dann killt dich aber der eine extreme weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (4. September 2010)

Ich spiele so gut wie immer, mit einer Mischung auf Hydra/Brutlord dagegen hilft auch kein MMM gespamme, der entscheidende Punkt ist ja das die Brutlords einen höllischen Schaden machen, wenn man sie Techt. Auf jeden Fall solltest du das Range Upgrade bei der Hydra mitnehmen. Ich gehe sogar soweit, das ich die Schaben (seitdem sie 2 Supply kosten völlig Nutzlos, da man die Dinger nicht mehr in Masse produzieren kann) übergehe, also schnellstmöglich einen Bau morphen und dann sofort einen Hydraliskenbau morphen. In der Zeit muss man sich mit Zerglingen eindecken, da die tolle MMM-gimp-combo zu früh verfügbar ist. Und Stachelkrabbler an die Rampe bauen. So früh wie möglich expandieren, damit du immer einen Fluss an Rohstoffen hast. Die Königin darfst du bei dem ganzen Spaß auch nicht vergessen, mit ihr spammst du einfach immer wenns geht Larven auf dein Hauptgebäude. 
Mit der Taktik gwinne ich recht oft, sei es gegen Zerg, Toss oder Terraner.


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dieses lied wird alle deine fragen zur zerg taktik beantworten..vergiss alle takken die dir gesagt worden sind..hier wird die einzigware zergspielweise erklärt D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True xD


----------



## Churchak (4. September 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Hab letztens mit nem Freund die Herausforderung co op Killer 2vs2 extrem (oder so ähnlich gemacht).... Das allerschwerste war 2 zerg gegen rnd Gegner... Alles anderen Mischungen gingen ja leicht (1 Toss, 1 Terra; 2 Toss; 2 Terra, 1 Zerg 1 Toss/Terra mit zuwallen mit Bunkern/Türmen. Aber bei Zerg hatten wa keine andere Idee es zu schaffen außer auf 2 Zerg als Gegner zu warten und die dann mit Fleischpeitschen zuzuwallen. War knapp, aber ansonsten fast nicht schaffbar ^^
> Einen der 2 extrem kann man mit zerglingrush umnieten, dann killt dich aber der eine extreme weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beim co op ist recht simpel wenn du 6 oder 10pool spielst.Also einer von euch.also spätestens wenn du 10 drohnen hast und der 1. ovi läuft auf nen pool sparen,den dann bauen läuft er 1 gas + 3 drohnen und sobald pool da ist ne Königin. ist auch die in arbeit nen 2. nest direkt neben das 1. damit eine königin dann beide befruchten kann(die am besten auf nen hotkay legen), sobald gas bereit auf speedling upen und derweil schon zerglinge pumpen und wenn du so 10-12 hast ab zur 1. gegner base. da dann einfach durchrennen zum 1. hauptgebäute und die feindlichen arbeiter wegflexen.sind zu viele gegner da wegrennen und am besten gleich zur anderen gegnerbase weiterhirschen und da das selbe spiel. nebenher haltt massiv weiter zerglinge pumpen und wenn mineralien über sind ne evo kammer + die nahkampf ups und oder drohnen das du halt permanent weiter zerglinge baun kannst.Hast nebenher bissel zeit (sprich bist deinen gegnern weggerannt) kannste auch gleich die Hauptgebäute umflexen mit der zeit solltest du ohne probs 20+ zerglinge haben. A und O ist halt dich mit den Lingen nicht auf direkte kämpfe ein zu lassen sondern nur den geldfluss der KI zu stören bzw ganz lahm zu legen. Derweil muss halt dein kumpel ne schlagkräftige arme baun und da dann aufräumen aber da du der KI spätestens wenn du das 2-3 mal deren hauptgebäute weggeflext hast deren einkommen genommen hast sollte das auch nur ne frage der zeit sein.Bist im macro nebenher noch bissel auf zack kannste auch noch deine base weiter aufpeppen.
Das funzt aber nur bei KIs so weil die stumpf zu ihrer basis zurückrennen sobald du bei denen drin bist und du die so wunderbar hin und her kiten kannst da die sich ja auch nicht einbunkern sprich nen wallin machen.


----------



## crewean (30. September 2010)

Ahoi,
bin bei SC2 Diamant Liga und habe eigentlich immer ein "Paket" an Strategien.

Das aller wichtigste was du wissen solltest ist, das Zerg eine reaktionäre Rasse ist. Es gibt nie wirklich ein Zeitfenster wo du angreifen kannst, du reagierst eigentlich immer nur auf 
die Taktik die dein Gegner spielt.

gegen MMM am besten Baneling Bust zum Beispiel, bei 4 Gate nimmst du Schaben als "tanks" und Hydras als "DD's" etc.
Wichtig ist halt, dass man sich nicht denkt "Ich will schnell auf Brutlords oder ultralisken techen" , das geht meist in die Hose, da 
meiner Erfahrung nach immer sehr frühe pushes kommen, und dann stehste da mit heruntergelassenen Hosen.

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Zerg spielern bin ich auch kein Fan einer zu frühen exe. Meistens exe ich erst, wenn ich den Gegner
schon unter Druck setze (mit Mutas z oder wenn ich dank scouting etc keinen push vom Gegner erwarte (meistens so bei 25-35 supply).

Ich bin der Meinung es gibt keine Standardstrategie die man durchziehen kann, vor allem nicht als Zerg


----------



## crewean (30. September 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich spiele so gut wie immer, mit einer Mischung auf Hydra/Brutlord dagegen hilft auch kein MMM gespamme, der entscheidende Punkt ist ja das die Brutlords einen höllischen Schaden machen, wenn man sie Techt. Auf jeden Fall solltest du das Range Upgrade bei der Hydra mitnehmen. Ich gehe sogar soweit, das ich die Schaben (seitdem sie 2 Supply kosten völlig Nutzlos, da man die Dinger nicht mehr in Masse produzieren kann) übergehe, also schnellstmöglich einen Bau morphen und dann sofort einen Hydraliskenbau morphen. In der Zeit muss man sich mit Zerglingen eindecken, da die tolle MMM-gimp-combo zu früh verfügbar ist. Und Stachelkrabbler an die Rampe bauen. So früh wie möglich expandieren, damit du immer einen Fluss an Rohstoffen hast. Die Königin darfst du bei dem ganzen Spaß auch nicht vergessen, mit ihr spammst du einfach immer wenns geht Larven auf dein Hauptgebäude.
> Mit der Taktik gwinne ich recht oft, sei es gegen Zerg, Toss oder Terraner.



Sorry, aber da seh ich einiges anders.
Spinecrawler an die choke ist ein derber fail, einer von denen weggeschossen und deine Base ist völlig ungeschützt. Vor allem wenn der Terra mit Medivacs kommt sind spinecrawler an der choke total nutzlos.
Des weiteren sind Schaben das genaue gegenteil von Nutzlos. Ich bau die sogar öfter als Hydras, mit Burrow und dem Gräberklauen upgrade können die 100 mal wertvolle sein als ein Hydralisk, der nach erstem
Feindkontakt wie Apfelmuß aussieht.
Wenn du einmal schön mit Mutas ein Supply depot beim Terra gesprengt hast, gibt es nicht schöneres als sich mit den Schaben zur eco des Gegners zu Graben.
Des weiteren find ich ein techen auf Brutlords viel zu langatmtig. Ich bin jetzt Diamandliga und hatte in meinen 500 Matches die ich gemacht hab erst 2 Mal brutlords und 3 Mal ultralisken. Denn entweder
wird man viel früher von MMM oder 4 Gate zerquetscht oder man gewinnt vorher.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. September 2010)

crewean schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Zerg spielern bin ich auch kein Fan einer zu frühen exe. Meistens exe ich erst, wenn ich den Gegner
> schon unter Druck setze (mit Mutas z oder wenn ich dank scouting etc keinen push vom Gegner erwarte (meistens so bei 25-35 supply).




du willst jemanden mit mutas unter "durck" setzen ohen einer expo?..ich musste grad tierisch lachen  wannabe diamond oder was? komm mal klar in deiner bronzenliga welt xD

wenn ich gegen einen zerg spiele der keine fastexpo setzt, weiss ich genau dass er mir kaum eine bedrohliche anzahl an mutas entegegenbringen wird und stell ich mich einfach auf nen zerg/baneling rush ein..das ist die einzige sinnvolle alternative zu der fastexpo...zumindest für mich als terra..kA wie wie es da bei den tossen ausschaut wenn sie sehen dass ihr zergie keine fastexpo setzt..aber vermutlich denken die sich das gleiche wie die terras..ohh fast win income


----------



## crewean (30. September 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> du willst jemanden mit mutas unter "durck" setzen ohen einer expo?..ich musste grad tierisch lachen  wannabe diamond oder was? komm mal klar in deiner bronzenliga welt xD
> 
> wenn ich gegen einen zerg spiele der keine fastexpo setzt, weiss ich genau dass er mir kaum eine bedrohliche anzahl an mutas entegegenbringen wird und stell ich mich einfach auf nen zerg/baneling rush ein..das ist die einzige sinnvolle alternative zu der fastexpo...zumindest für mich als terra..kA wie wie es da bei den tossen ausschaut wenn sie sehen dass ihr zergie keine fastexpo setzt..aber vermutlich denken die sich das gleiche wie die terras..ohh fast win income



Flame nicht rum wenn du keine Ahnung vom Spiel hast,
hier ist meine link von sc2ranks : http://www.sc2ranks....eu/821058/iPhil
bin diamond du flamekind.

Anscheinend hast du gar keine Ahnung, denn wenn man auf Mutas teched kannst du sobald dein Spire fertig ist locker 5 Mutas morphen und 5 Mutas reichen locker
um die eco einigermaßen zu zerstören. Also wenn du keine Ahnung hast und einfach nur flamen willst, machs woander.

Aber was will man auch von einem T Spieler erwarten, wenn man die ganze Zeit no-brain MMM spielen kann, braucht man sich ja auch nicht mit anderen
Rassen beschäftigen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. September 2010)

ja klar, träum weiter, spieler wie dich verputz ich mit 3 helions xD

non expo muta harrass..süß ^^

vorallem..nichmal ein tag ist es her als du in die diamant gekommen bist und dann gleich nen dia ava reinklatschen und rumklugscheißen als hätte man jetzt den größten plan ever...na dann viel spaß mit deiner one expo strategie..wundert mich schon etwas dass du in der platin damit erfolgreich sein konntest..da kann doch iwas nit stimmen..naja..mal schauen ob du dich da halten kannst


----------



## crewean (1. Oktober 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja klar, träum weiter, spieler wie dich verputz ich mit 3 helions xD
> 
> non expo muta harrass..süß ^^
> 
> vorallem..nichmal ein tag ist es her als du in die diamant gekommen bist und dann gleich nen dia ava reinklatschen und rumklugscheißen als hätte man jetzt den größten plan ever...na dann viel spaß mit deiner one expo strategie..wundert mich schon etwas dass du in der platin damit erfolgreich sein konntest..da kann doch iwas nit stimmen..naja..mal schauen ob du dich da halten kannst



Anscheinend flamest du nicht einfach nur sinnlos, du liest dir den Text anderer hier nicht einmal durch.

1) Ich bin nicht der einzige, der hier "rumklugscheißt", da DU denkst du hättest irgendeine Ahnung von Zerg , die du anscheinend nicht hast
2) Spiele ich keine "one expo Strategie". Hättest du mein Post gelesen würdest du wissen das ich nur später expandiere (bei 25-35 supply)
3) Ja, bin erst gestern in die Diamant Liga gekommen, allerdings wüsste ich nicht warum es kein Grund geben sollte da nicht drauf stolz zu sein, denn ich
hab in der Silber Liga angefangen als ich überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Spiel hatte, du hast sie anscheinend heute immer noch nicht

Ausserdem heißt die Unit "Hellion", eine Anlehnung an das englische Wort "Hell" , was so viel wie "Hölle" bedeutet, von wegen Feuer,heiß und so, sagt dir vllt was..

Dein Problem ist einfach nur, dass DU denkst du wärst der ultra pro und hättest die elitärste Spielweise aller Zeiten und kannst nicht damit Leben
das es Menschen gibt, die nach anderen Strategien spielen. Ich schätze dich einfach mal auf 15, deinen Aussagen nach zu Urteilen.

An dieser Stelle bitte ich dich also noch einmal, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, dann lass es einfach. Ein "non expo muta harass" ist nicht süß, er funktioniert,
sonst wär ich jetzt nicht in die Diamant Liga gekommen, also hinkt deine Theorie etwas.

Aber mal ganz nebenbei, mich würde mal DEIN Link von sc2ranks interessieren und was für eine Statistik DU hast


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Oktober 2010)

@Ren Alekz: 1Base Mutas gehen tatsächlich, mich würde interessieren was du für ein Ranking hast? Mmn eine ziemlich nervige Taktik, da die ersten Mutas echt sehr schnell da sind, allerdings ist man Anfangs ziemlich anfällig, da man sich hierfür das ganze Gas sparen muss. Außerdem ist es ein One-Base Zerg, und nicht ein One-Expo Zerg, das würde nämlich heißen das er sehrwohl eine Expansion baut - die er sowieso baut, du aber in deiner Flamerei übersehen hast. Und die Hellions hat dir crewean eh schon erklärt, zu deinem restlichen Schreibstil äußere ich mich nicht 

Für nen Zerg Anfänger würd ich 15 Pool 15 Hatch empfehlen, unbedingt das Pool vor dem Hatch, andersrum ist man noch ein gutes Stück anfälliger gegen frühe Pushes. Ist aufjedenfall das Eco Build, welches dich im Midgame recht gut dastehen lasst, solltest du die Fastexe durchbringen.

Ansonsten, wenn du auf 1Base stehst, 10 Pool, 9 Ovi und dann asap 6 Zerglinge um zu scouten oder den Gegner unter Druck zu setzen, muss ja nicht unbedingt Schaden verursachen. Ist ein recht solider Build gegen frühe Pushes, allerdings leidet deine Eco im Midgame darunter.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (24. Oktober 2010)

one expo zerg wäre ein zerg mit einer exe..ich rede auch von one base zerg also wtf willste mir sagen? haste vllt non expo mit one expo zerg verwechselt in meinem text? naja lesen ist wohl nich so deine stärke

15 pool..von solch einer eco bo hab ich ja noch nie gehört..eine eco bo ist immernoch 12 pool ..wennste mehr machst dann kannste auch gleich mit probes fighten gehen 

was hat der mir zu meinen helions erklärt? dass der nix entgegenzusetzen hat und deswegen irgendwas von dem urpsprung des namens labert?

sry aber weder du noch der andere wannabe hat plan von sc2..also geht mir mal weg weiter low sein un hört auf euer halbwissen so selbstsicher zu verbreiten..


----------



## DoktorElmo (26. Oktober 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> one expo zerg wäre ein zerg mit einer exe..ich rede auch von one base zerg also wtf willste mir sagen? haste vllt non expo mit one expo zerg verwechselt in meinem text? naja lesen ist wohl nich so deine stärke
> 
> 15 pool..von solch einer eco bo hab ich ja noch nie gehört..eine eco bo ist immernoch 12 pool ..wennste mehr machst dann kannste auch gleich mit probes fighten gehen
> 
> ...



Hahaha, jetzt hast dich aber selbst disqualifiziert. Eco BO bedeuted, das man schnell viel Wirtschaft an den Tag legt, ein 12 pool ist für einen Zerg sogar recht früh. Auf TeamLiquid gab es letztens einen Thread, wo gezeigt wurde, das auch ein 17 Pool immernoch machbar und haltbar ist. Außerdem hast du One Expo Zerg geschrieben und nicht ich, ich hab dich nur ausgebessert das das was du meinst ein One Base Zerg sei. Und bitte komm mir nicht mit lesen ist wohl nicht so deine Stärke, immerhin kann ich gut lesbare Texte schreiben .

Schau dir mal die Replays von dimaga, Fruitseller, etc an. Die spielen alle einen 15Hatch-14Pool oder 15 Hatch 15 Pool, weil es der "Standardopener" jedes Zergs jenseits der Bronzeliga ist, der auf ein Macrogame(des Zergs große Stärke) aus ist.
Im übrigen empfehle ich dir die Costum-Map "YaBot", da kannst du dir die ganzen gängigen BuildOrders anschauen, unteranderem den 1Base-Fast Muta Zerg, oder eben den von mir erklärten 15Hatch Zerg. Bevor du nochmal was postest, mach dir Gedanken, ob du´s nicht besser bleiben lassen solltest, da wie man sieht Zerg nicht deine MainRace ist und du daher auch absolut keine Ahnung von ihnen hast.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Oktober 2010)

one expo zerg ist einer, der ein zweites mineral vorkommen hat
two expo = 3 mineral vorkommen..da das startvorkommen nicht als expo zählt, weil du ja nicht "expandierst" ist das erste vorkommen keine expo..also bevor du hier anfängst mir irgendwelche pro gamer taktiken aufzutischen, lern erstmal die begriffe richtig....wenn ich one base zerg gemeint habe, dann mein ich das auch so..one base zerg=low zerg ist die aussage meines posts..schon die ganze zeit

un zu deinen programer taktiken..das was du meinst ist in anderen worten eine early exe und genau das was ich meine! also man soll ne exe ziemlich früh spielen als zerg un nich erst bei nem suppy von 34 wie der möchtegern zergtaktiker da

es geht in meinen post auch dadrum, dass one base early mutas der reinste dreck ist der hächstens in der bronze zu finden sein sollte

also kA was du jetzt auf einmal von mir willst..anscheinen kannst zum einen nicht richtig die texte lesen und auch noch zum anderen querbet reden was als inhalt keinen sinn ergibt und hinzu kommt noch dass du versuchst meine aussagen zu verdrehen und um das thema drumherum redest...also überleg erstmal du vorher was du schreibst..nur weil du die groß-kleinschreibung beachtest heißt dass nicht dass deine texte auch in irgendeiner form sinnvoll sind


----------



## DoktorElmo (26. Oktober 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> one expo zerg ist einer, der ein zweites mineral vorkommen hat
> two expo = 3 mineral vorkommen..da das startvorkommen nicht als expo zählt, weil du ja nicht "expandierst" ist das erste vorkommen keine expo..also bevor du hier anfängst mir irgendwelche pro gamer taktiken aufzutischen, lern erstmal die begriffe richtig....wenn ich one base zerg gemeint habe, dann mein ich das auch so..one base zerg=low zerg ist die aussage meines posts..schon die ganze zeit
> 
> un zu deinen programer taktiken..das was du meinst ist in anderen worten eine early exe und genau das was ich meine! also man soll ne exe ziemlich früh spielen als zerg un nich erst bei nem suppy von 34 wie der möchtegern zergtaktiker da
> ...



Nein, du kannst nicht lesen. Du hast oben geschrieben das er One-Expo Mutas spielt, was aber Blödsinn ist, da es ein 1-Base Build ist und die Expo erst kommt wenn die Mutas draußen sind. DU hast also die Begriffe vertauscht und ich habe dich darauf hingewiesen.

Und trotzdem ist ein Pool bei 12 kein Eco-Build, ich würde es nur dann bei 12 spielen wenn ich mit sehr frühem Druck rechne. Wenn Pool bei 12 bei dir ein Eco Build ist, würde ich gern sehen, wie eine normale Zerg-BO bei dir aussieht. Pool bei 9?

Sagmal, spielst du das Spiel überhaupt oder hast du dein Wissen nur aus Replay Casts?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Oktober 2010)

NON expo muta harras...hab ich geschrieben..gut ich les grad im selben text hab ich noch anstatt non, one expo geschrieben..aber man sollte trotzdem verstehen dass ich "non" meine da direkt davor es richtig stand und es ja anders keinen sinn ergeben würde

und sag du mal..wie lang willste mit mir diskutiern durchs drumherum reden und ausweichen? 

gehen wir lieber nach dem logischen NICHT zu verwechselbaren true, false prinzip

non expo muta strategie = gute strategie "true [] false []?" 

setz einen hacken und wennste es auf "false" setzt..stimmste mir zu, wenn nicht, dann stimmste den wannabe typen da zu der ja anscheinend voll den plan hat ..dann ist ende der diskussion


----------



## crewean (6. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> NON expo muta harras...hab ich geschrieben..gut ich les grad im selben text hab ich noch anstatt non, one expo geschrieben..aber man sollte trotzdem verstehen dass ich "non" meine da direkt davor es richtig stand und es ja anders keinen sinn ergeben würde
> 
> und sag du mal..wie lang willste mit mir diskutiern durchs drumherum reden und ausweichen?
> 
> ...




Sorry mein Freund, aber ich denke weder er noch irgendwer anders hat Lust mit dir zu diskutieren, hier sind mal die Fakten und ich bitte dich einfach mal, den Post hier genau zu lesen:

1) Allein durch deine Art, wie du deine Posts verfasst und mit welcher unfreundlichen aggressivität du an das Thema gehst, lässt dich für jeden Forenuser 
der das liest als Idiot dastehen, unabhängig davon, ob du tatsächlich skill hast oder nicht

2) Deine Behauptungen, dass du anscheinend die einzig richtigen Zerg Taktiken drauf hast, stützt du weder mit Replays von Pro's, die solche 
Strategien spielen, noch mit einem SCranks.com Link deines Accounts, von dem man evtl schließen könnte das mehr hinter dir steckt als ein Forentroll

3) Gegen deine Behauptung , one-base-muta sei noobig oder schlecht , hat sich nicht nur mein Vorposter schon sachlich zu geäußert und meine Posts vorher
quasi "unterschrieben", sondern habe ich dir auch einen sc2ranks.com link von mir geschickt, mit dem ich zumindest "belegen" kann , dass man mit dieser
Strategie durchaus in die Diamond Liga kommen kann und sich da auch halten kann. Du hingegen hast keine "beweise" oder andere Spieler, die ebenfalls behaupten
dass diese Strategie "scheisse" wär und man nichts mit ihr reißen könnte

4) Anstatt andere Leute, die ernsthaft in diesem Thread anderen Leuten versuchen Ratschläge oder Tips zu geben als "wannabe typen" zu beleidigen, solltest du vielleicht eher versuchen deine eigenen Aussagen mit Beispielen etc. zu stützen, so wie es andere hier auch tun.


Ich bitte dich einfach mal an dieser Stelle, versuch doch mal sachlich zu argumentieren und konstruktive kritik an Strategien anzubringen anstatt haltlos jegliche
Strategievorschläge zu verwerfen und bitte komm jetzt nicht wieder mit persönlichen Flames, verlier nicht noch das letze Quäntchen deiner Glaubwürdigkei.


Ich will dich weder flamen, noch sehe ich dich als unfähigen Spieler, zumindest noch nicht. Versuch doch einfach mal logisch gegen diese Strategie zu argumentieren, indem du einen freundlichen, sachlichen Text schreibst. Ich nehme mal von dir an das du kein so dummer Mensch bist und wenn ich mit dieser Annahme richtig liegen sollte, müsstest du doch auch wissen das man solche Flame Posts, in denen Argumente ohne Stütze rausgepumpt werden, nicht ernst genommen werden. Aber wir werden ja in deinem nächsten Post sehen, ob ich mit meiner Einschätzung richtig liege oder ob du ein unfähiger, unfreundlicher, aggressiver flamer idiot bist, es liegt bei dir.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. November 2010)

crewean schrieb:


> Sorry mein Freund, aber ich denke weder er noch irgendwer anders hat Lust mit dir zu diskutieren, hier sind mal die Fakten und ich bitte dich einfach mal, den Post hier genau zu lesen:



der hat doch die ganze zeit lust sinnlosen kram zu verzapfen warum jetzt aufeinmal nicht..du bildest dir wohl ehr was falsches ein

und sich auf mein ranking zu stürzen um miene glaubwürdigkeit zu bezeugen zeigt schon arg von eigener ahnungslosigkeit ...

echt mal..so leute brauchen mir nichts zu erzählen

und wenn es dich wirklich junkt..ich bin dia spieler auf dem zweiten platz mit 1,8k points atm..du kannst mir glauben oder nicht ist mir wurscht, aber meinen nick werd ich schlicht nicht posten weil ich einfach keine lust dazu habe ihn leuten die ich nich leiden kann zu geben xD


----------



## crewean (6. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> der hat doch die ganze zeit lust sinnlosen kram zu verzapfen warum jetzt aufeinmal nicht..du bildest dir wohl ehr was falsches ein
> 
> und sich auf mein ranking zu stürzen um miene glaubwürdigkeit zu bezeugen zeigt schon arg von eigener ahnungslosigkeit ...
> 
> ...



Dann solltest du dich mal fragen, warum du mich nicht leiden kannst. 
Anscheinend ist das so, weil du keine andere Meinung verkraften kannst, denn wenn du ein paar Seiten zurück gehst, wirst du sehen,
dass du sofort nach meinem ersten Post im Thread angefangen hast zu Flamen. Dein "hass" mir gegenüber kommt nur von
deiner Aggresivität. 
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du im RL auch eine art latente Ressentiments an den Tag legst.

Ausserdem stelle ich deine Glaubwürdigkeit nicht in frage, weil du kein sc2rank link postest, aber du liest ja eh nie die Beiträge anderer.
Ich stelle deine Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage weil du KEINE deiner Argumente in irgendeiner art und weise auch nur VERSUCHST zu belegen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. November 2010)

crewean schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich mal fragen, warum du mich nicht leiden kannst.



weil ich halt leute nicht leiden kann die einen auf schlaumeier machen es aber schlicht nicht sind xD

und das mit irgendwelchen begründungen...wer im glashaus sitzt né?


----------



## crewean (6. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> weil ich halt leute nicht leiden kann die einen auf schlaumeier machen es aber schlicht nicht sind xD
> 
> und das mit irgendwelchen begründungen...wer im glashaus sitzt né?



Also , nochmal für Grenzdebile.

1) Warum bin ich kein "Schlaumeier", nur weil du das sagst ? Anscheinend akzeptierst du einfach nicht andere Meinungen, mehr nicht

2) Ich sitze nicht im Glashaus, ich habe meine Ausführungen mehr mals unterstrichen mit diversen Beispielen, aber wie schon 10 mal gesagt,
du liest ja nicht wirklich, du liest den ersten Satz eines Posts und stürzt dich mit flames darauf


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. November 2010)

ja genau weil ich das sage..es halt diese sinnlosigkeit die du verbreitest ohne es zu merken..aber jeder wird mal irgendwann mal schlauer und lernt aus seinen fehlern, die einen früher die anderen (du) später xD


----------



## crewean (6. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja genau weil ich das sage..es halt diese sinnlosigkeit die du verbreitest ohne es zu merken..aber jeder wird mal irgendwann mal schlauer und lernt aus seinen fehlern, die einen früher die anderen (du) später xD



An dieser Stelle mach ich mal einen cut in die Diskussion mit dir und werde nicht mehr auf deine Grenzdebilen Beiträge Antworten und
verabschiede mich einfach mal mit dem besänftigendem Wissen, dass du mit deiner unendlichen Ignoranz irgendwann mal sehr aufs
Maul fallen wirst.

Chapeau, so einen, wahrlich ungebildeten Idiot habe ich schon lange nicht mehr getroffen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. November 2010)

träum weiter du clown


----------



## DoktorElmo (11. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> träum weiter du clown



Was tust du zu dieser späten Stunde noch on? Hat Mama dich nicht schon längst schlafen geschickt? Huschhusch!

Und jetzt hör auf hier Unsinn zu verzapfen, du solltest doch langsam selber merken wie peinlich der Scheiß ist den du hier postest, mal abgesehen davon erinnert mich deine Schreibweise an ein 14 jähriges Kiddy.

Und übrigens, um meine Thesen zu bekräftigen, behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, ich stehe unter den Europe-Top-200 Player. Meinen Username will ich dir aber nicht verraten, ich kann dich nämlich nicht leiden, aber glaubs mir einfach.

Schreib mir ne PN, wenn du jemals aus der Bronzeliga rauskommst...

PS: Außerdem ist´s schon mega peinlich, wenn ich dich auf einen Fehler hinweiße, den du tatsächlich geschrieben hast, und mich dann flamest das ich da was vertausche, wobei es schwarz auf weiß hier im Forum steht was du geschrieben hast. Wäre dir vermutlich alles nicht passiert, wenn du die deutsche Rechtsschreibung zumindest halbwegs beherrschen tätest, aber von einem maximal 14 Jährigen soll man ja heutzutage nicht allzuviel erwarten.


----------



## Syane (12. November 2010)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> ich stehe unter den Europe-Top-200 Player.




Hört sich interessant an... falls das ernst gemeint is und du Lust hast schreib mir mal ne Pm, würde gerne gegen dich spielen. Bin zwar nicht in den EU200 aber in den Sc2Charts um die 150 (Alle spieler aus deutschland, österreich und schweiz).

Wie gesagt, falls du tatsächlich was draufhast meld dich eindfach mal =)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. November 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an... falls das ernst gemeint is und du Lust hast schreib mir mal ne Pm, würde gerne gegen dich spielen. Bin zwar nicht in den EU200 aber in den Sc2Charts um die 150 (Alle spieler aus deutschland, österreich und schweiz).
> 
> Wie gesagt, falls du tatsächlich was draufhast meld dich eindfach mal =)



lol haste den das echt abgekauft? xD


----------



## Syane (13. November 2010)

Der Text hat mich keine Minute zum schreiben gekostet. Sollte er tatsächlich gut sein würde sich diese Minute rentieren, da ich immer auf der suche nach starken gegnern bin / eventuellen trainingspartnern.

Ich hab ja geschrieben "falls", da die warscheinlichkeit das er nen top 200 Spieler ist eher gering scheint. Dennoch könnte es sein. Bisher hat er sich aber nicht gemeldet.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. November 2010)

zu viel sc2 zocken rüttelt wohl an der auffassungsgabe..oO


----------



## Maladin (14. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> zu viel sc2 zocken rüttelt wohl an der auffassungsgabe..oO



Zuviel Flamen macht wohl blind für konstruktive Kritik. Bitte sei in deinen Posts mehr darauf bedacht, sachlich und konstruktiv zu antworten.

/wink maladin


----------



## DoktorElmo (14. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> lol haste den das echt abgekauft? xD



Ich glaube dir auch nicht das du auch nur irgendwie Diamant-Spieler bist 
Man kann nicht ohne Spielverständnis zum Diamant-Spieler werden, und das du das nicht hast, zeigst du in deinen Postings überdeutlich.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. November 2010)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir auch nicht das du auch nur irgendwie Diamant-Spieler bist
> Man kann nicht ohne Spielverständnis zum Diamant-Spieler werden, und das du das nicht hast, zeigst du in deinen Postings überdeutlich.



omg fail




Maladin schrieb:


> Zuviel Flamen macht wohl blind für konstruktive Kritik. Bitte sei in deinen Posts mehr darauf bedacht, sachlich und konstruktiv zu antworten.
> 
> /wink maladin



kontruktive kritik? oO..plx quote damit ich lachen kann was du für konstruktive kritik hällst


----------



## DoktorElmo (15. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> *omg fail
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Genialer Post, so einen selfpwn sieht man nicht so oft!


----------



## Tristana (21. November 2010)

Zur zeit spiele ich entweder 2 Base Muta

9 - Overlord
14 - Gas
14 - Pool
15 - Overlord
16 - Queen bzw. Asap wen pool fertig ist
@100 Gas Metabolism
18 - 2 Paar Zerglinge
20 - Expand bei Natural oder direkt bei einer hidden gold wenn ich meinen Gegner in seiner base halten kann.
24 - Overlord & Lair sowie 2tes Gas

und dann noch einen Overseer morphen und mit zergling / baneling spam beginnen sowie mutas.

Sehr einfach umzusetzen und man kann damit ziemlich schnell in Plat und höher kommen.

Ansonsten abundzu gern mal Bane/Zergling All in wofür ich aber keine build order hab.

Aber gegen Zerg / Terran ist das meistens effektiv.

bin atm 1800 Diamond.


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

Tristana schrieb:


> Zur zeit spiele ich entweder 2 Base Muta
> 
> 9 - Overlord
> 14 - Gas
> ...



werde ich direkt mal trainieren bin atm bronze  Musste mich nach den ganze beginner matches erstmal wieder hochzocken 

Ist es eig besser zerglinge spielen oder spinecrawler wenn ich 15 hatch 14 pool spiele?


----------



## Tristana (21. November 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ist es eig besser zerglinge spielen oder spinecrawler wenn ich 15 hatch 14 pool spiele?



Kommt ganz drauf an was du als Opponent hast so wie der spielt.

Musst dafür ein Gefühl bekommen.

Trainier erstmal 1-2 Monate in der Gold Liga.

( Bis dahin ists sowas von scheiss egal was du baust die gegner sind sowieso immer brainafk teilweise. )


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

zT verliere ich aber in der Bronze trotzdem noch


----------



## crewean (24. November 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> zT verliere ich aber in der Bronze trotzdem noch



pfffffffft, das ist doch überhaupt nicht schlimm, ich hab auch in der Silber Liga angefangen und mich dann langsam hochgearbeitet.
Bei SC2 ist es so wie mit allen andern Dingen, wenn man immer übt kann mans mit der Zeit immer besser, man muss nur ein Gefühl 
für das Spiel entwickeln. Eigentlich kann man als Zerg Anfänger immer gut mit einer schnellen exp spielen, das ist nicht nur eine gute
Taktik, damit lernt man auch noch das bei Zerg überwichtige Makro und Micro management sehr schnell.
Probiers einfach aus. Wenn du doch kein Erfolg haben solltest dann spiel erstmal ne andere Rasse, um erstmal etwas leichter in das Spiel
reinzukommen, Terraner zum Beispiel


----------



## Dropz (24. November 2010)

Ich kann Terra schlechter als Zerg  außerdem gefällt mir zerg einfach am besten


----------

